# Welche Radeon 9800



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Hi,
habe ein kleines Problem, ich wollte mir jetzt mal wieder ne gescheite Grafikkarte zulegen un ddachte an die Radeon 9800, die Frage ist jetzt nur welche? Es gibt ja die SE, pro Xt und dann sind da noch soviele Hersteller die verschiedene Chips verwenden. Weil bei dem Preis will natürlich auch die gescheiteste der familie haben.
Auf Ebay bekommt man diese ja inzwischen auch schon recht günstig.

Würde mich über ein paar Anregungen freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## michaelwengert (25. August 2004)

Die Reihenfolge von der Leistung gesehen ist

 SE, normal, Pro, XT 

d.h XT ist die schnellste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2004)

Danke schon mal!
Kannst du mir auch etwas über die Chipherrsteller verraten also welcher den der Beste ist, es gibt ja recht viele wie z.B. Sphire, MSi, Herkules, Asus ect.

MFG


----------



## michaelwengert (25. August 2004)

Keine Ahnung.
Ein Kumpel hat die Saphire 9600XT un die ist ganz gut.
Ich würde mir mal irgendwo im Internet ein paar Vergleichstests ansehen


----------



## turboprinz (25. August 2004)

HiHo,

die Saphire 9600XT wirklich gut höre ich immer wieder! Wie du dich auch immer entscheidest, nehemen auf jeden Fall KEINE mit einem ATI- Standartlüfter Diese sind immer nur lauter und können nicht so gut kühlen!

Gruß
der TURBOprinz


----------



## Radhad (25. August 2004)

Hmm... also, ich bin zwar nicht für ATI Grafikkarten, aber zu Marken wie MSI oder Saphire würde ich nie greifen. Bei mir würd ich ne ASUS einbauen, da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Garante 1a ist und das Unternehmen nicht so schnell pleite gehen kann (naja, das hab ich auch bei ELSA gedacht  ), da sie im Bereich Motherboards an der Spitze stehen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. August 2004)

Von Asus habe ich auch mein Motherboard.
Ich habe hier auf Ebay eine gefunden mit einem ganz komischen Lüfter, weiß garnicht ob ich dafür überhaupt den Platz im Rechner habe.


----------

